

Ask HN: Open gmail, see image blocked.... hey wait - legion050

Lastpass ticket confirmation, images blocked but they&#x27;re not really... So how is this happening?<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;img43.imageshack.us&#x2F;img43&#x2F;6353&#x2F;wqo.png
======
songgao
I guess it's encoded (embedded) in the email body? The src is not pointing to
any external resource. I

One of the purpose of blocking images is to prevent tracking by sender.
Embedded images won't require a request to sender's server to display so
there's no need to block it?

~~~
Zarel
It looks like it's pointing to an attached image. If so, this is perfectly
normal.

------
veesahni
Emails attachments can be used as inline images. If an attachment is being
used as an image, gmail no longer shows it as an attachment.

In the linked email, there were attachments used as images (as shown) and
possibly additional image tags which source remote images.

There's no harm in auto-loading inline images. However, remote images can be
used for tracking.

------
bigiain
It's using a relative url for the image.

There is no image at
[https://mail.google.com/?ui=2&ik=](https://mail.google.com/?ui=2&ik=) …

My guess is that the blue shape and text are in the css somewhere.

------
t0
Are they attachments?

------
legion050
Inline if so, I have no option to download or retrieve.

------
eranation
I've seen it before, had the same question.

------
legion050
also, is this common? I haven't seen this until now.

